# Behold...5 Vegas AAA ash



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I smoked the entire cigar (5 Vegas Triple A, 5x56) without the ash falling. I wasnt trying to at first, but once it was close the band i decided to be careful with it and see if i could finish it without it falling. I took this just before the ash fell and the cigar was done.

View attachment 68035


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Needs lotion...looking a bit ashy...LOL


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, that is one nice ash!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, impressive. Good job!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I will never have the patience to do that. Ever!

Well done, sir.


----------

